# I got three new mice! Will post pics as soon asts were home!



## lovemykids3 (Apr 20, 2016)

So excited, one I believe is a banded, haven't got the chance to take a good look at them. Got a black female, pretty poor but hoping to breed her to my male self black to get some better blacks when they're old enough  and a cute I think satin female with a pretty greyish color.


----------



## lovemykids3 (Apr 20, 2016)

This first one is Dinah.


The next doe is Darla.


And this is my new buck, hoping to come across a nice banded female, they were all males.



So what's anyone's take on colors, I know my Darla is a poor black. But Dinah her color confuses me.


----------



## Daisy&amp;Peach (Apr 13, 2016)

Could Dinah be a broken marked blue? They sure are sweet looking


----------



## lovemykids3 (Apr 20, 2016)

Daisy&Peach said:


> Could Dinah be a broken marked blue? They sure are sweet looking


Oh maybe  and thank you, they really are


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

I'd be tempted to say that the first and third mouse are roan, can't tell if they're blue or black but since roan can cause the fur to be lighter I'd lean towards black


----------



## lovemykids3 (Apr 20, 2016)

Lilly said:


> I'd be tempted to say that the first and third mouse are roan, can't tell if they're blue or black but since roan can cause the fur to be lighter I'd lean towards black


Hmm, I was thinking he would be some sort of Agouti, silver or such. As for Dinah she seems like she could be a few things. I just love her face tho, she's so sweet!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Anything agouti based would have ticking, so if you look at a hair shaft it will not be the same color from skin to the tip, it will be at least 2 different colors, roan is where there's white hairs in among the patches of color but each hair will be a single color so the white hairs will be white all the way through and the colored hairs will be colored all the way through


----------



## lovemykids3 (Apr 20, 2016)

I'll have to take a better look at his fur, he's been such a doll so far, I'd love to find a banded female soon.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If you like banded, you're in luck! It's an incompletely dominant gene, so you'll see banded pups in the litter even when only one of the parents is banded. And having two banded parents doesn't increase the number of banded pups in the litter--it just means you have fewer self pups and also have double-banded pups. The double-bandeds can be anything from a completely white mouse to a mouse literally with two bands. Most of the time, they'll be capped or have bands that cover most of their bodies, often with other white spotting on the edges.

Cait's site is the best for banded breeding info:
http://www.fancymice.info/banded.html


----------



## lovemykids3 (Apr 20, 2016)

Laigaie said:


> If you like banded, you're in luck! It's an incompletely dominant gene, so you'll see banded pups in the litter even when only one of the parents is banded. And having two banded parents doesn't increase the number of banded pups in the litter--it just means you have fewer self pups and also have double-banded pups. The double-bandeds can be anything from a completely white mouse to a mouse literally with two bands. Most of the time, they'll be capped or have bands that cover most of their bodies, often with other white spotting on the edges.
> 
> Cait's site is the best for banded breeding info:
> http://www.fancymice.info/banded.html


Thank you! I had no clue  still unsure of who I might pair him with. My stock is limited.


----------



## lovemykids3 (Apr 20, 2016)

Lilly said:


> Anything agouti based would have ticking, so if you look at a hair shaft it will not be the same color from skin to the tip, it will be at least 2 different colors, roan is where there's white hairs in among the patches of color but each hair will be a single color so the white hairs will be white all the way through and the colored hairs will be colored all the way through


So I double checked Jaxs undercoat and there is in fact two colors, it almost looks blue and then turns white? It's so hard to tell really on the tips but that would make him...? I'll have to get clear pics on all their undercoats.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

If the skin is blue but the hair shaft itself is one color then that would be expected from a blue based mouse, since the pigment tends to pool around the skin, if the hair shaft itself is blue then white then I would assume agouti based


----------



## lovemykids3 (Apr 20, 2016)

Lilly said:


> If the skin is blue but the hair shaft itself is one color then that would be expected from a blue based mouse, since the pigment tends to pool around the skin, if the hair shaft itself is blue then white then I would assume agouti based


So then Jax is a banded blue agouti since the color seems blue? I'll post some undercoat pics as soon as I am able. Thank you  I need to get a better look at Dinahs undercoat too


----------

